# success rate for PSD breeding



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

This quote made me think:

*Originally Posted by Gerry Grimwood 

They also have a less than stellar breeding program with the bulk of the dogs produced either becoming neutered and going to pet homes or sold because of lack of required aggression.*

For those of you that are in LE/military, or are working line *GSD* breeders, what is the average success rate for dogs making it to the street as multi purpose PSD. Lets say you only place males (mostly).

One in how many dogs becomes a street dog to be proud of usually?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I probably have no business responding, but whatever the reply is, it should depend entirely on who the breeding source is. Genetic aggression and hard temperaments run strong in particular breeding programs. If departments don't go to breeders who select for this, then a "crapshoot" is all that could be hoped for.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I would strongly agree with Daryl, its depends. I would say personally that when i have a litter I typically expect a 50 50 split between dogs that will go to working homes versus pet homes. Granted alot of these pet dogs could possibly title the person just wanted a loyal protector and companion.


----------

